# HR10-250 - satellite 110 no signal?



## rb5505 (Jul 29, 2004)

i just confirmed via the web that we only subscribe to hbo hd on the 110 satellite (chan 70 & 509). i've noticed that i now have zero signal for all 3 transponders for this satellite. i recall a few recordings a couple weeks ago showing just a small part of the movie in my now playing. it would breakup constantly. now it records nothing. i would have expected this drop in signal to have happened instantly, not slowly. we've got the protection plan, so i'm guessing i'll call them back now that i've confirmed hbo hd is on sat 110. their cust svc didn't know the channels on each sat nor did she know that i could get hbo hd if i subscribed to hbo. she thought it was only part of the hd pkg. sheesh! 

anyone else have any experience with this and what the problem might be? 

thanks.


----------



## hijammer (Aug 27, 2003)

may be your dish got knocked out of aliagnment or a corroded line to that LBN


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

do you have or checked for trees/leaves growing or blowing into the sat dish line of sight to the southern sky?

usually it's the sat b 119 that has the most problem since it is lower and to the right of the sat a 101 or sat c 110


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

I'm noticing problems with the 110 sat too! My signal strength is going up and down between about 45 and 75% depending on the transponder. I'm getting some breakups tonight on HBOHD. My signal strength on the other 2 sats is from about 92-100%.


----------



## Wig (Dec 21, 2001)

Same here - we just trimmed some trees to be sure. I have no singal on 110, but 90-98% on 101 and 119.

I bypassed my Trek 5x8 and still have the same problem.


Looks like it is time to call....


----------



## rb5505 (Jul 29, 2004)

an update to my orig post--

the hdtivo and the r10 have been replaced via the protection plan. one example of what i have now--the cable into the r10 shows a zero reading for satellite 101, transponders 9 & 10. the line going into the hdtivo shows an 80'ish reading for them. there are other comparisons like this where one tivo gets some channels that the other doesn't get and vice versa. sat 110, tran 10 for hbo hd is another, which i know i can't get on the r10, but i did check the readings on both tivos. one gets a normal reading the other gets 0. i swapped the cables (we have just 1 cable into each tivo) and it confirms that what's coming from each cable is different and that it's not the tivos. it's not one cable that's good and the other bad. each has some 0 readings & doesn't get channels that the other one does. a recent svc call confirmed the signal strength coming in, is comparable to the reading at the dish. another svc call is scheduled. 

bad lnb's? any other ideas?


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

rb5505 said:


> an update to my orig post--
> 
> the hdtivo and the r10 have been replaced via the protection plan. one example of what i have now--the cable into the r10 shows a zero reading for satellite 101, transponders 9 & 10. the line going into the hdtivo shows an 80'ish reading for them. there are other comparisons like this where one tivo gets some channels that the other doesn't get and vice versa. sat 110, tran 10 for hbo hd is another, which i know i can't get on the r10, but i did check the readings on both tivos. one gets a normal reading the other gets 0. i swapped the cables (we have just 1 cable into each tivo) and it confirms that what's coming from each cable is different and that it's not the tivos. it's not one cable that's good and the other bad. each has some 0 readings & doesn't get channels that the other one does. a recent svc call confirmed the signal strength coming in, is comparable to the reading at the dish. another svc call is scheduled.
> 
> bad lnb's? any other ideas?


I had a similar experience recently. It turned out that I had to re-align the dish. I have no idea why, after several yrs. of operation this happened. The mount is rock solid and I don't live in a windy, rainy, area ( So. Cal.). I thought I read somewher that D* moved one of their sat. but I don't know if that is a factor.


----------



## rb5505 (Jul 29, 2004)

the svc tech did the adjustment this past weekend. no real change to the signal. i didn't have the replacement tivo's until 2 days later. that's why i now suspect the lnb's.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

rb5505 said:


> the svc tech did the adjustment this past weekend. no real change to the signal. i didn't have the replacement tivo's until 2 days later. that's why i now suspect the lnb's.


Could very well be the LNB assy. Do you have a multiswitch in the mix? If, so, that could also be suspect, along with the cabling/connectors.


----------



## rb5505 (Jul 29, 2004)

nope, no multi-switch. with only 3 lines total, it can't be done.


----------

